# 2007 Motorhome infomation



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

What's your experience of searching for a *new *van on the internet - my own research has proved 'interesting' and I'd like your views!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am currently looking for our first M/H and I can not belive how bad most of the manufactures website are. Its the big ones as well some of the smaller manufactures are ok,ish.

Richard...


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

It's variable, depending on manufacturer.
Some manufactures websites still have only their 2006 models. The Trigano website has no mention of any replacements for 2007.

Some dealers sites give more information than the manufacturers do.

Others don't though.

Swift excellent.
Autotrail 'coming soon'
Autocruise... diddleysquat.

and so on

Harvey


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

When I want to make a large purchase, I don't reach for the paper, TV remote or listen to local radio. No, I go on the net, put a search in and see what comes up.

Then I can find out what mags to buy, what shows to attend and get lots of views by coming on a forum like this.

Frankly, when compared to other products, info on new motorhomes seems wanting.

I should have put this as a question in the poll - if you want to buy a new motorhome, where would you expect to look first for information?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

motoroamin said:


> What's your experience of searching for a *new *van on the internet - my own research has proved 'interesting' and I'd like your views!


hi i find some good but more pictures are needed inside and out
i like this site loads off pics>>>> here <<<<<

but some are poor !! i mean they are trying to sell them arnt they :roll: :wink:

saruman


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new 2007 models*

Greetings,

I wanted to buy a 2007 model motorhome and had seen some at the NEC and some in the mags, but not a lot of info on manufacturers sites.

I have seen few, albeit lhd's but I liked some of the new features, however, the type we were looking for were all over 7 metres long, the new cabs being about 9" longer than the current models.

I had to have a motorhome to fit my drive so I spent a long time looking for a suitable new model to no avail, I eventually settled for the current model Hymer C644 at 6.99 metres long.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I should have put this as a question in the poll - if you want to buy a new motorhome, where would you expect to look first for information?"

That's an easy one. State your requirements here as explicitly as possible and follow the advice and suggestions. 

Dave


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We saw the Lunar van that we were interested in at a show in the Summer. There was very little information on the web. Eventually we took the plunge and tried to order one in July. There were no 2006 models available so had to wait until October for the 2007.

We knew that there were changes to the one we had seen but could find no details of what these were. Nothing advertised in the press or on the web. Keeping our fingers crossed we took delivery in October and are very pleased with it. However there are still no details even on the Lunar site and for the first time this evening I have seen a dealer promising delivery in February next year of the new model.

If we hadn't actually bought one I was beginning to think that they were a myth! I don't see how Lunar can expect to sell their vans if they don't promote them. 

Gina


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> "That's an easy one. State your requirements here as explicitly as possible and follow the advice and suggestions.
> 
> Dave


So in general terms, you reach for your computer, yes? I suppose that the fact we are discussing this on the internet makes us a little biased, however it is interesting to see from the poll that many don't feel that the industry is serving the surfers!


----------

